# Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zur PCGH Print-Ausgabe



## PCGH_Marc (28. September 2010)

(Lange) Nicht alles, was in der PCGH Print steht, bekommt man im Internet. Viele Leute aber glauben dies. Leider.


----------



## Kaktus (28. September 2010)

*AW: Auflage - woran liegts ?*

@PCGH_Marc
Nenn mir mal ein Beispiel! 

Denn mein Argument ist, das eben nichts geboten wird das man nicht auch im Netz findet. Ein Grund warum ich seid zwei Ausgaben überlege die Print noch zu kaufen, was ich seid nahezu durchgehend der ersten Ausgabe tue. 

@rabensang
Ganz ehrlich, ich bezweifle das die Downloader, welche noch nicht mal viele sind, sich ansonsten die Print kaufen würden. Das dürfte eine klare Minderheit sein. Ärgerlich, aber sicherlich nicht im Ansatz entscheidend


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. September 2010)

*AW: Auflage - woran liegts ?*

Eins? Ich gebe dir mehrere: Teils riesige Grafikkarten- und Mainboard- sowie RAM- und LDC-Marktübersichten. So etwas findest du mit viel Glück alle Jahr mal im Internet, wir dagegen testen bald jede Ausgabe mehrere neue GraKas oder Boards. Wer hier über den aktuellen Stand des Marktes informiert sein möchte, kommt um (PCGH) Print nicht herum. Größere Overclocking- und Aufrüstartikel, etwa die beliebten CPU-VGA-Auflösungsskalierungen, gibt's nur Print. Ich sehe Überschneidungen nur bei manchen Spiele-Benches und großen Gen-Launches, ansonsten hat das Heft viel Praxis- und Testmehrwert. Und das sage ich als einer, der jeden Tag in jeglichen namhaften (dt. wie eng.)Foren und auf den meisten Websiten per F5 "campt". Möglicherweise interessiere ich aber für mehr oder andere Details als du oder manch ein PC-Besitzer und bin daher nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Kaktus (28. September 2010)

*AW: Auflage - woran liegts ?*

Zugegeben, die Ansammlung diverser Produkte ist sehr groß. Allerdings krankt ihr in meinen Augen, wiederhole ich ja auch in letzter Zeit leider immer wieder,die Klasse welche ihr durch Masse nicht ausgleicht. Bei Grafikkarten und CPUs ist das nicht tragisch, so viel kann man dazu ja nicht schreiben. Aber euer letzter Gehäuse Test war ein schlechter Witz dem es klar an Details und genaueren Informationen fehlt. Beim kommenden NT Rpundup fürchte ich das auch. Naja, eigentlich bin ich mir schon gewiss das es hier an genaueren Infos fehle wird. Hatte ich aber alles schon beim Feedback geschrieben. 

Will ich genauere Informationen, muss ich ausweichen. Die CPU-VGA Auflösungsskalierung ist gut, keine Frage, mag ich selbst. Overclockingartikel sind nett, die Informationen gibts aber in jedem größeren Forum genauso und nicht weniger Informativ. Aufrüstartikel sind gut und schön, allerdings kann man sich darüber auch in jedem Forum beraten lassen. Und das nicht weniger schlecht als wenn ich einen Artikel lese der nur eine Grobe Richtlinie sein kann weil der eine oder andere etwas andere Ansprüche hat. 

Sicher, es ist auch immer eine etwas persönliche Ansicht. Mir persönlich wären eben Artikel mit mehr Infos wichtig (CPUs und Grafikkarten außen vor). Bei Mainboards mehr Aussagen zum Layout, die ja völlig fehlen, auch mehr über die beiliegende Software, was auch fast gänzlich fehlt. U.s.w.! Wie gesagt, weniger Masse, mehr Klasse und Infos.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. September 2010)

*AW: Auflage - woran liegts ?*

Bezüglich Netzteilen kenne ich was Informativeres, iirc hat Marco die Tabellen noch mal erweitert. Gehäuse kann ich nichts zu sagen, da es mich persönlich keinen Meter interessiert. Klar, OC kriegt man im Forum, da gibt's ja massig Threads zu. Aufrüsten wiederum ist eine diffizile Angelegenheit, kaum jemand hat wie wie die Möglichkeit mehrere Spiele, Settings und Systeme durchzutesten - da wird's btw in einer der kommenden Ausgaben was richtig geiles geben. Was meinst du bei Boards mit Layout? Das siehst du doch auf den Bildern in der Testtabelle, die Software sind idR Hersteller-Tools. Wenn die besonders toll sind, gibt Daniel iirc Informationen an die Hand. Kannst du mir mal deine Kritik zu Boards und PSUs verlinken bitte?

Nicht wundern, ich habe die Beträge mal in's Feedback geschoben.


----------



## Daniel_M (29. September 2010)

*AW: Auflage - woran liegts ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Bei Mainboards mehr Aussagen zum Layout, die ja völlig fehlen



Stimmt nicht - lies doch mal einen unserer Tests und schau dir die Testabelle an.


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

@PCGH_Daniel_M
Nehmen wir mal die Ausgabe 09/2010 zur Hand. Wo steht hier was über das Layout? Auf den Bildern kann ich kaum erkennen wo der ATX Anschluss sitzt, an der Seite, oben, sonst wo? Wo schließe ich die Gehäuseanschlüsse für die Sound Aus- und Eingänge an? Sind diese weit links unten auf dm Board, oder wie bei manchen zwischen irgendwelchen Slots versteckt? Wie hoch sind die Kühler für NB und Spawas bezüglich der Kompatibilität der Kühler? Mir würde noch mehr einfallen wenn ich richtig darüber nachdenke. Eine Tabelle ist schön und gut, aber ich weiß nicht mal was ihr wirklich unter "Praxisprobleme" versteht? Was ist da alles Inbegriff? Mir fehlt es an Kleinigkeiten. Vielleicht nicht die wichtigsten Punkte, aber Punkte die man kaum in eine Tabelle fassen kann. 


@PCGH_Marc
Aufrüsten ist eine Sache die man pauschal einfach nicht beantworten kann. Ich finde es ja nicht schlecht wen ihr Empfehlungen aussprecht, und ja, ihr habt einige Möglichkeiten zum testen. Aber das eine GTX 460 1GB im Schnitt immer schneller ist als eine 5770... dazu braucht man nicht noch ein Vergleich. Reicht wen man mal die Benchmakrs zu Grafikkarten betrachtet. Gleiches gilt bei CPUs. Ein allgemeiner Vergleich zwischen CPU Leistug und GPU Leistung, also welche GPU skaliert in welchem Spiel (und umgedreht) mehr oder weniger, und das richtig groß, wäre genial. In einer Ausgabe (08, 07?) hattet ihr das ja schon im Ansatz. Mir persönlich noch nicht genug. 

Bei der Software wäre mir, nicht nur bei Boards, generell lieb wenn man zumindest zu eder Software ein kurzes Feedback gibt. Mir hat das beim Soundkarten Test (über den ich mich sehr gefreut hatte) völlig gefehlt. Da hätte es auch gut getan einen Wissensartikel mit einzubringen über die einzelnen Funktionen einer Soundkarte. Da kenne ich mich z.B. gar nicht wirklich aus und konnte mit vielem nichts anfangen. 

Wo ich was zu NTs gesagt habe, weiß ich gerade nicht. Bin zu faul zu suchen, daher von vorne.

Ich nehm hier mal Soulpain als Beispiel. Wenn er ein NT zerlegt un testet kommen viele Kleinigkeiten zum Vorschein die er textlich umschreibt und ein Statement abgibt. Das mag in einer Ausgabe mit 10 oder mehr Testsamples nicht funktionieren, aber zumindest insgesamt etwas mer Infos zur Technik. Auch mehr Kritik oder Lob über bestimmte Bauteile oder auch mal eine Aufklärung das z.B. ein Bauteil zwar Top, ein direkt dran hängendes aber nicht so toll ist und das gute erste Bauteil damit etwas revidiert. Ich bin kein NT Spezie, daher entschuldigt die vielleicht blöde Umschreibung. 

Ich finde einfach das ihr euch zu sehr auf die Tabellen verlasst, das diese alle wichtigen Informationen liefern, tun sie aber nur bedingt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach das ihr euch zu sehr auf die Tabellen verlasst, das diese alle wichtigen Informationen liefern. tun sie aber nur bedingt.


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben. Wenn ich ein Mainboardtest lese und dann nicht mal angegeben ist, welches Bios drauf ist, dann ist das zu wenig. Die Versionsnummer interessiert doch niemanden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*



			
				Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Ein allgemeiner Vergleich zwischen CPU Leistug und GPU Leistung, also welche GPU skaliert in welchem Spiel (und umgedreht) mehr oder weniger, und das richtig groß, wäre genial.


Genau diese Art von CPU-VGA-Skalierung werden in Bälde vermutlich richtig schön ins Detail gehen lassen, mit vielen Spielen und Settings. Kostet eben abartig viel Zeit.

Und zu Soulpain: Die meisten Leute interessiert es nicht, wenn man extrem ins (technische) Detail geht, da alle Komponenten zusammenspielen und am Ende das was rauskommt zählt. Selbstverständlich könnten wir jede PSU mit ins kleinste Detail zerlegen und erläutern, ist dem Käufer aber damit auch wirklich geholfen? Ich bezweifle das massiv. Auch kostet es sehr viel Zeit und Text, online mit einer (!) PSU kann man das auf 12 Seiten (!) machen, aber Print nicht. Wen interessiert es ernsthaft, ob der primäre Kondensator nominell auf 105° ausgelegt ist und 330 µFarad speichert? Eine Handvoll Leute, das wars. Der Rest möchte wissen, wie lang die Kabel sind, wie leise das NT ist usw. Ich denke, unsere Testtabellen sind ein sehr guter Mittelweg. Vor allem: Wie toll die Komponenten sind, wo sie sind und was sie machen, das ist schön und gut. Wichtig ist aber, wie alles in Kombination arbeitet und wie bereits gesagt, das was am Ende bei rum kommt.

*@ quantenslipstream*


> Die Versionsnummer interessiert doch niemanden.


Ähem - die Version ist das Wichtige und die wird immer angegeben (4te Zeile!). Oder meinst du ob AMI oder Award? Das ist vollkommen egal und hilft dir nicht weiter.


----------



## Daniel_M (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben. Wenn ich ein Mainboardtest lese und dann nicht mal angegeben ist, welches Bios drauf ist, dann ist das zu wenig.



Du meinst, ob es sich um ein AMI- oder ein Award-BIOS handelt? Ich finde es wichtiger, was man im BIOS einstellen kann und das bilden wir auf mehr als einem Dutzend Spalten ab.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Versionsnummer interessiert doch niemanden.



Bitte? Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

@PCGH_Marc
Man muss es ja am Ende nicht übertreiben, wie gesagt, bin eigentlich nicht so der NT Fan, aber ein paar Infos mehr in diese Richtung wären interessant. Das man nicht jedes Bauteil auseinander nehmen muss ist mir klar.

Freut mich das ihr an einem großen Roundup CPU-GPU arbeitet. Eigentlich wollte ich das für uns machen, kommen aber derzeit einfach nicht dazu. Was ich wichtig fände, wäre das die Spiele dann nicht nur auf Max Setting laufen, sondern auch auf etwas reduzierte Settings getestet werden. Z.b. Crysis nicht nur auf Very High sondern auch auf High. Da wird man sehen das man mit kaum optischen Einbußen immer noch einen tolle Grafik hat und eine sehr gute Performance mit Leistungsschwächeren Komponenten. Man muss ja nicht alle CPUs durch nehmen und auch nicht alle Grafikkarten, sondern breit Staffeln, das macht den Aufwand geringer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Möglicherweise interessiere ich aber für mehr oder andere Details als du oder manch ein PC-Besitzer und bin daher nicht repräsentativ.



Und da kommt der Punkt 

Z.B. eure Grafikkartentests:
Gefühlt 40% sind Modelle im Referenzdesign. Für einen versierten Anwender (=ein nenneswerter Teil derjenigen, die nicht sowieso PC Welt oder ComputerBild oder... kaufen) bestehen die Unterschiede zwischen derartigen Karten in der Lüftereinstellung und ggf. ganz leichtes OC - also nichts, was man nicht eh mit einfachen Tools selber regeln kann, es stellt sich nur noch die Frage, welche GPU es denn überhaupt sein soll. Diese Frage wird von quasi jeder Webseite zum Launch abgehandelt.
Für mich sind nicht einmal die Tests von Herstellerdesigns von Interesse. Das OC-Potential zwischen individuellen Exemplaren ist oft größer, als das zwischen Herstellern und die Kühlerlautstärke ist oft nur eingeschränkt vergleichbar, weil DHE-Kühler im realen System gegenüber dem offen Testaufbau nicht in gleichem Maße abbauen, wie die meisten Referenzkühler. Grob die schlimmsten Konstruktionen ausschließen kann man auch anhand der Online-Tests. Mit ein bißchen Erfahrung teilweise sogar anhand des Kühlkörper-Aufbaus (ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich eh kein Interesse mehr an Luftkühlern ab  ).
Das einzige, was eure (Launch)-Tests noch interessant macht, sind die min.FPS-Angaben, die sonst fast nie geboten werden.


z.B. CPUs:
Hier ist die Sache eigentlich noch einfacher. Die Skalierungsunterschiede innerhalb der CPU-Serien sind heutzutage fast vernachlässigbar. Man braucht eigentlich nur einmal einen guten Test, der einen neuen Kern im vergleich zu den etablierten zeigt. Neue Modelle, die sich nur im Takt unterscheiden, bringen zwar immer wieder 2-3-4 Seiten Test - aber selten Informationen, die man sich nicht hätte denken können. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es auch hier wieder genug online-Angebote gibt


z.B. Skalierungstests:
Hier mag ich jetzt die absolute Ausnahme sein, aber mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, bis zu welcher CPU eine GPU in welchem Maße skaliert. Zum einen testet ihr meist eh "nur" ein halbes Dutzend CPUs, was bei Verteilung über zwei Hersteller mit je 3-4-5-6 Baureihen eingeschränkte Übertragbarkeit bedeutet. Zum anderen will ich mein System nur aufrüsten und da kaufe ich ganz bewusst und nur nach Maximalleistung und Preis z.B. eine Grafikkarte, die mit meiner CPU unterfordert ist (oder umgekehrt), damit es sich auch lohnt, diese zeitversetzt ebenfalls aufzurüsten. Die perfekt auf die CPU abgestimmte Grafikkarte macht nur für Leute Sinn, die immer den ganzen PC austauschen (deren Anteil an der potentiellen Leserschaft wie groß ist? Again: Zeitschriften mit Komplett-PC-Tests gibts wie Sand am Meer und Leute, die sich nur alle 2-3 Jahre neue Hardware kaufen, kaufen auch nicht oft Hardwaremagazine)


Bezüglich Netzteiltests:
Viel zu oft Lese ich denen sowas wie "Netzteil hat Kabelmanagment"=gut, "Netzteil ist groß"=schlecht oder gar Kommentare zum aussehen. Ehrlich: Sowas erfahre ich auf der Herstellerseite problemlos. Was mich bei einem Netzteiltest interessiert, ist -neben Messung von Lautstärke und Stromqualität, da seit ihr Spitze- der subjektive Lautstärkeeindruck, Verarbeitungsqualität, Verlegbarkeit der Kabel (gerade bei umhüllten gibt es da nach meiner Erfahrung Unterschiede in der Biegbarkeit).
Mit Blick auf die gekauften Größenordnungen scheint mir aber die Frage "und welches System läuft damit tatsächlich nicht mehr?" diejenige zu sein, bei der der größte Klärungsbedarf besteht


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Man könnte ja weitergehende Details, die nicht mehr Platz im Heft haben, auf die Videos verlagern.


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Wäre zwar nett, aber nicht jeder kauft die DVD Ausgabe und dann fehlen demjenigen eventuell wichtige Informationen zum Artikel. Man könnte aber Bilder aus dem Test auf die DVD bannen. Gerade Nah- und Detailaufnahmen.


----------



## Bääängel (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Das wäre nciht so toll, da die Texte dann zu dröge wirken würden. Zudem verdeutlichen die Bilder das Geschriebene häufig und machen Texte ansehnlicher.


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Ich meinte ja nicht das die bisherigen Bilder verschwinden sollen. Aber man könnte einen Zusatz machen. Quasi das Angebot an Bildern eben erweitern und auf die DVD bannen. Das würde dem eigentlichen Artikel nicht schaden und einen weiteren Anreiz geben die DVD Version zu kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> Ähem - die Version ist das Wichtige und die wird immer angegeben (4te Zeile!). Oder meinst du ob AMI oder Award? Das ist vollkommen egal und hilft dir nicht weiter.


 
Ich kenne die Zeile, wieso schreibt ihr aber nie hin, welches Bios es ist, eben AMI oder Phoenix?
Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die sich ein Brett mit einem bestimmten Bios kaufen, dabei ist es dann egal, welche Versionsnummer es ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Ob AMI oder Award ist absolut egal, wer bitte richtet sich danach?  Die Version ist wichtig. Manchmal frage ich mich, auf was für kuriose Ideen du kommst ... zeig mir doch mal fünf Leute, die ihre Entscheidung hinsichtlich AMI oder Award fällen. Und vor allem, warum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo das Problem ist. Man muss doch die Zeile mit der Versionsnummer nur um den Eintrag welches Bios es ist erweitern.
(_also AMI Bios, Versionsnummer 0708_.. oder so ähnlich)
Und du wirst lachen, aus welchen Gründen einige Leute ein Mainboard nehmen.
Viele wegen der Ausstattung und des Layouts, einige wegen der Optik und der Farben () und eben andere wegen des Bios.

Du bist doch, was Kantenglättung angeht () auch sehr eigen, ebenso wie ich (), wieso also denkst du, dass es nicht auch Leute gibt, die kein Phoenix Bios haben wollen, oder AMI, je nach dem...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Weil es absolut keinen Unterschied macht ob AMI oder Award. Farbe oder Optik, das verstehe ich. Aber BIOS-Subvendor ist so was, aber so was von egal. Und ja, Daniel wird sicher künftig AMI/Award dazu schreiben ... ich warte trotzdem noch auf ne Handvoll Links, wo einer sagt "bäh, das Board will ich nicht, pfui AMI-BIOS" ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Dann mach doch mal eine Umfrage, welcher User schaut hin, was für ein Bios auf dem Brett drauf ist.
Mal gucken, wie das Ergebnis sein wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*

Statt dauernd den -Smiley zu nutzen: Du hast die Behauptung aufgestellt, "es gibt eine Menge Leute, die sich ein Brett mit einem bestimmten Bios kaufen". Entweder du kannst das belegen oder dein Post ist Spam. Die meisten wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal, dass es BIOSe von AMI und Award gibt.


----------



## Daniel_M (30. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wo das Problem ist. Man muss doch die Zeile mit der Versionsnummer nur um den Eintrag welches Bios es ist erweitern.
> (_also AMI Bios, Versionsnummer 0708_.. oder so ähnlich)
> Und du wirst lachen, aus welchen Gründen einige Leute ein Mainboard nehmen.
> Viele wegen der Ausstattung und des Layouts, einige wegen der Optik und der Farben () und eben andere wegen des Bios.




Klaro, den Vorschlag kann ich natürlich Umsetzen - jeder hat ja andere Schwerpunkte, was ihm bei einem Mainboard wichtig ist und was nicht.

Ich habe aber auch einen Vorschlag für dich: Wenn du eine Idee hast, warum schlägst du die nicht einfach vor anstatt "lautstakr" über Kleinigkeiten wie diese zu meckern - der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Eliteknight (30. September 2010)

*AW: Allgemeiner Feedback-Thread zu PCGH Print-Ausgabe*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Weil es absolut keinen Unterschied macht ob AMI oder Award. Farbe oder Optik, das verstehe ich. Aber BIOS-Subvendor ist so was, aber so was von egal. Und ja, Daniel wird sicher künftig AMI/Award dazu schreiben ... ich warte trotzdem noch auf ne Handvoll Links, wo einer sagt "bäh, das Board will ich nicht, pfui AMI-BIOS" ...



Also ich kenne genug User, vorallem Overclocker die lieber mit speziellen Bios-versionen arbeiten.
Zudem ist ja nun das Bios mit Grafischeroberfläche und Maussteuerung stark im kommen.
Also mich würde schon interessieren, welches und in welcher Version verwendung findet...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. September 2010)

Gerade OCer sollten mit jeglichen BIOSen klar kommen. Wichtig ist der Funktionsumfang und das Board dazu. Nicht aber ob AMI oder Award. Aber gut, jedem seine Meinung. EFI ist noch nicht da, aber wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch einen Vorschlag für dich: Wenn du eine Idee hast, warum schlägst du die nicht einfach vor anstatt "lautstakr" über Kleinigkeiten wie diese zu meckern - der Ton macht die Musik.


 
Das war kein Gemecker, sonder einfach nur eine Kritik an der Zeile, weil dort immer nur die Versionsnummer des Bios steht, aber nie, welches Bios das überhaupt ist.
Wenn du das um diesen Eintrag ergänzen willst, dann begrüße ich das und spreche da Lob aus. 
Ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass ihr euch deswegen angegriffen fühlt. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> EFI ist noch nicht da, aber wird.


 
Hast du irgendwelche Informationen, wann das tatsächlich mal flächendeckend für den PC kommen wird?
Bei Apple ist es ja schon Standard.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass ihr euch deswegen angegriffen fühlt.


Der Ton macht die Musik, außerdem ist die Aussage "Wenn ich ein Mainboardtest lese und dann nicht mal angegeben ist, welches Bios drauf ist, dann ist das zu wenig. Die Versionsnummer interessiert doch niemanden" nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig oder konstruktiv, das "nicht mal" klingt zudem herablassend. Hättest du geschrieben, "warum nennt ihr nicht den BIOS-Hersteller (zB Award) in den Tabellen - könntet ihr das künftig machen", dann wäre ein "ja, klar" gekommen und gut ist's. Du neigst aber dazu, Massen an Smiley in Posts ohne viel Gehalt zu packen, man könnte dir das fast schon als Spam auslegen. Auch wenn es sicher gut gemeint ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2010)

Dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich, wenn du das nicht in Ordnung findest.
Dass ihr das nun zukünftig machen wollt, ist die Sache mit dem Bios dann auch für mich durch.

Und bevor du fragst, für mich ist das schon sehr wichtig, ob ich nun ein Phoenix oder AMI Bios drin habe.


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2010)

Begründe mal bitte wieso dir das wichtig ist . Ich steig da gerade irgendwie nicht durch .


----------

